# Kato Unitrack Questions



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of changing to Unitrack and have some questions about how it will work. Hope some of you can help.

1. Since each length of track is one solid piece, how do create grades without having a sharp angle where two tracks join up?

2. Do the unitracks undo easily? Is a special tool required?

3. I already have a MRC Tech II power pack which I'd like to use. For Unitrack turnouts, do I need a Kato power pack and Unitrack control levers (for the turnouts) which plug in to the Kato power pack, or have some of you done it differently?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm thinking of changing to Unitrack and have some questions about how it will work. Hope some of you can help.

1. _Since each length of track is one solid piece, how do create grades without having a sharp angle where two tracks join up?_
lol I have been fighting this one all week. You just have make sure the transitions are gentle at the incline start and level off up top. I was trying to free hand individual shims from scratch like the WS ones. I found it is easier to use a solid length of foam on the verticals. I just basically mitered/shaved the angles on either end. If they are to sharp the engine hangs up on the fuel tank.

2. _Do the unitracks undo easily? Is a special tool required?_ 
Just pull straight apart, no tools needed.

3. _I already have a MRC Tech II power pack which I'd like to use. For Unitrack turnouts, do I need a Kato power pack and Unitrack control levers (for the turnouts) which plug in to the Kato power pack, or have some of you done it differently?_
I would just make sure you are not putting over 14 volts on the rail. It should be around 12 - 13 DC
Kato turnouts are DC operated. I was going to just buy their ac to dc adapter and use push momentary push buttons. I broke down and bought the Amtrak starter kit, I was afraid my son, would burn up the turnouts by pressing them to long. I saved a link on home PC, with different ways to do this. It will have to wait until I get home though, just got to work. It was in the Model Railroader Forums


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

found it down about 2/3 of the way

looked up your cab. 14 vdc so you are good. It is the old gold ones (I was thinking you had) that put about a little to much. The voltages is variable anyway, just never run full throttle. At 16 volts, smoking down the tracks will be literally true


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Xnats. 

I just checked the box of my power pack. It reads Output 20VDC, 17VAC, 22VDC, and then it reads Total Output 12VA.


----------

